# 2003 Subaru Forester Stealth Install Modest (Already Upgrading)



## Freakmech (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey so im newish here. Havent installed a "proper" system for over 20 years. I lived in New Orleans which is a small city so I was never in a car for more than 10 minutes at a time. I have a fairly nice Home Theater set-up, write music, and Im a headphone junkie. But mobile audio just hasnt been on my radar for some time. I moved to Maryland after Katrina and ive been commuting some distance for a few years now and mobile audio has been more of an issue.

So this whole install started with me wanting a new HU that could control an iPod and do hands free BT iPhone duties. It quickly became more, but modest, for now....

Gear:

JVC KD-X50BT (on order Pioneer DEH-80PRS)
Cadence CWM-6KIT (bought Alpine SPX-177R thanx bbfoto!)
Alpine SWR-823D (SWR-843D for sale)
MB Quart ONX4.60 (advice for 5 channel?)

Misc:

Stinger Roadkill
Dynamat
KnuKonceptz RCA's
Cadence power and speaker wire
Eclipse EQ1000 (BNIB for sale)

Humble beginnings... I drove around with my console and door panels torn apart for 2 weeks during this progress...

Big hammer? Check!










.


----------



## Freakmech (Sep 11, 2012)

First, the head unit. It does everything I want minus maybe iPod coverflow display but few HU's do. But it just feels cheap however after some use has become rather intuitive to use. But seriously lacks tuning control and menus are kind of a pain, just because there is no short cut to audio settings, other than EQ presets. Not horrible for $99 but definitely leaves me wanting more.



















Blue Tooth mic in vent:


----------



## Freakmech (Sep 11, 2012)

Next the doors:


----------



## Freakmech (Sep 11, 2012)

Amp Rack:

So the rack is simple, fits under passenger seat, and slides out so I can access amp settings from the rear floor pan. Notice my beautiful Steel City Granite Top table saw, sorry, bragging moment.


----------



## Freakmech (Sep 11, 2012)

Finally the subwoofer. Man I love this sub! Its punchy, articulate, and digs deep. My box ended up being .296 cuft. Has about a 1/10lb. of Polyfill inside. It fits under my driver side seat! I listen to mostly old punk(pre 90's), post punk, indie hip-hop, indie pop/rock and electronic music;house, deep house, tech-house, glitch, broken beat, detroit techno. This sub does it all! Im more into SQ than SPL so it works for me not that it has any issues doing SPL.


----------



## Freakmech (Sep 11, 2012)

So thats progress so far. Im definitely going for SQ. As said, Ive already bought new components, SPX-177R's from bbphoto here on the DIYMA Classifieds,Thanks again.The Cadence's are ok but they make my ears hurt at higher volume. The tweets just are painful at certain frequencies. Could be my install, could be fixed with EQ but Im just not loving them. Midbass is rough around 200hz and dont blend well with the Alpine sub IMHO. I love the sub so I want to work around that. Im wayout of the loop so any advice is welcome when it comes to installing the SPX-177R's.

Also,Ive ordered a Pioneer DEH-80PRS from a local shop. Iwant to run active.This will mean that I need a 5 Channel amp. Also open to suggestions but need to keep in mind that dimensions need to fit under seat, Roughly 14X13X6. Right now the Polk PA D5000.5 is winning but again, im not really in the loop of whats out there. I would like about 75-100 watts per channel for comps, 300-500 watts for sub.

Thanks for looking, thanks in advance for any advice. Please, if you see any thing wrong with what im doing, please do tell.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey Chad,

Nice start to your system! Love the Foresters as well...great all-around car.  That's one sweet table saw, too, bro! I do have the same Incra miter gauge, but wish I had your saw and fence. 

Nice work on the speaker mounting rings and sub box. Can't believe that sub fits under your front seat! Love the slide-out tray for your amp as well. Slick. 

It looks like your speaker rings are pretty-well covered and sealed up with sound deadening mat, but in the future use Thompson's Water Seal, or my favorite, Minwax Wood Hardener to seal any wood products that are in your car including the sub box. Any wood will wick moisture from the air, especially MDF in your climate.

You also might want to try those mids in your doors without the foam baffles if you haven't already. If it sounds better without them but you still want the protection they offer, just cut out the back and sides from the bottom 2/3rd's of the "bowl" so that the foam baffles will still shield the speakers from water coming from above.

Most 6.5" mids are designed to be mounted in the doors IB ("Infinite Baffle") with more airspace to "breathe" in. You will significantly limit midbass output and produce nasally-sounding midrange with the sealed foam baffles in place with almost any 6.5" mid driver. In addition, 180Hz-250Hz is almost always a problem area with door-mounted speakers because these wavelengths are about the same length or size as the distance/width between the two front doors and/or the center console, so there are funky sound wave interactions/cancellations in this area that are usually difficult or impossible to fix with EQ.

I would mount the SPX tweeters in the sail panels aimed as much On-Axis to your ears as possible. Just leave the existing tweeters in your door for now, but don't connect them...who knows, you may want to go back and use those locations if they work better.  But sail panel locations usually work very well, even though it doesn't seem like it would be much different to where your tweeters are mounted now.

Try to recess the SPX tweeters as deep and as far back as you can into the sail panels. You'll have to cut more of an oblong hole in the face of the driver-side sail panel to get a clear path/opening to the tweeter with the On-Axis angling.

Get a small piece of Open Cell Acoustical Foam and fill the gaps inside the sail panel to form a foam tube or "tunnel" from the tweeter to the opening (outer face of the sail panel trim) by wrapping 3/8"-3/4" thick foam around a 1-1/4" to 1-3/4" PVC pipe or even use a toillet paper core. If you have a slender funnel with a gentle taper, that will work well to to create a foam "cone". Then cut the ends of the foam at the appropriate angle to mate up perfectly with the face of the sail panel opening. Wrap the sail panels in black or color-matched grill cloth for a nice, clean look.

I think your new 80PRS will make a big difference as well. 

Take a look at this thread for ideas for small amps and which ones to avoid...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/133949-tiny-car-amps.html

Looks awesome so far, though, and look forward to seeing more of your progress.

BTW, I'm leaving in a few minutes to drop your speakers off for shipping. 

Let me know when you receive them. Thanks!


----------



## cerrone (Jan 28, 2010)

Great job so far.

Officially will steal the amp rack idea for my project. http://inlinethumb08.webshots.com/52359/2073252540065891490S600x600Q85.jpg

Regards.


----------



## Freakmech (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, its been tough because this is my daily driver so some things were rushed. However, Ive already planned to upgrade everything but the sub which will allow me to revisit the problem areas.

@bbfoto: Thanks for the advice, I will definitely take your advice with the sail panels for the new tweets. Ive read there really arent that great off-axis so I was kicking myself for drilling my doors.  Just to clarify, the foam baffles are only for water protection, Forester doors are leaky. I had to scrape algae off the inside of door to install Dynamat, ha. I cut the bottom third off of the baffle so its just acting as a rain guard so to speak. Since the SPX's arent as deep I will revisit the woofer install. Likely will go the extra mile and add modelling clay to spacers as this seems popular. Might cut more off the baffle as well.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Freakmech said:


> Thanks guys, its been tough because this is my daily driver so some things were rushed. However, Ive already planned to upgrade everything but the sub which will allow me to revisit the problem areas.
> 
> @bbfoto: Thanks for the advice, I will definitely take your advice with the sail panels for the new tweets. Ive read there really arent that great off-axis so I was kicking myself for drilling my doors.  Just to clarify, the foam baffles are only for water protection, Forester doors are leaky. I had to scrape algae off the inside of door to install Dynamat, ha. I cut the bottom third off of the baffle so its just acting as a rain guard so to speak. Since the SPX's arent as deep I will revisit the woofer install. Likely will go the extra mile and add modelling clay to spacers as this seems popular. Might cut more off the baffle as well.


 
Your SPX's are shipped.  Will email you with Tracking #.

Yeah, it's always tough trying to get things completed on a daily driver...takes 3 times as long. 

Regarding the tweeters, you could try them in your doors first. There is a swivel-mount cup in the SPX set so you can angle them a bit. There are also angled surface-mount cups that you can try on the sail panel with just one small screw hole (I think) before you decide to cut up your sail panels.

Glad to hear you had already "opened up" the foam baffles, and sorry to hear about the leaky doors and algae! That's nasty. But you might want to cut at least half or 2/3rd's off the back of the foam baffles to give the mids more equalized "breathing" into the door cavity.

Oh, and don't use Modeling Clay, use Duct-Seal HVAC ducting sealer instead. It won't melt and get gooey in the heat like modeling clay and it stays pliable. Can't remember who in the forums turned me on to it, but it's a great alternative. Pic:










There is another brand called GB Duct Seal that is ****-brown in color that is probably equally good, but I haven't used it, lol.

Keep us posted on your progress. Great start, though!


----------



## Freakmech (Sep 11, 2012)

UPDATE:Alpine SPX-117R's installed.

Keep in mind im upgrading from Cadence CWM-6KIT, but......

WOW, these things sound great. The SPX's are soft, organic, woody, and very agreeable. Sibilance and cymbal splash is not harsh but instead well staged and nonvolatile. There is separation in the drum mix and decent width in the stage. Im very pleased. I stacked the Alpine tweets in the Cadence cups, thus the "double flange" look. I also beveled the 6.5 mounts so that they are slightly angle up and forward. I will say that the Alpine 6.5's are slightly deeper than the Cadence. My window mounts rub the back of the SPX 6.5 when I roll down the window. I will add a spacer, but I assume my resale value was diminished. :laugh:

Pics...


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I love using those midrange cups.... Now if I could find some that would
fit my 8's to test out before I try making APM's.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

I've used the foam baffles before. They seem to help midbass a little but they really limit your speakers in many ways. I usually cut out the lower portion of the baffles and let the upper part protect my mids like an umbrella. Those doors are nice and sealed up! Let those Alpines breathe!


----------



## cerrone (Jan 28, 2010)

The new tweeters look pretty well angled this way. Stop kicking yourself about the holes drilled anymore


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

You should come out to one of our "gatherings"/IASCA/MECA shows in the spring. We usually hold 2-3 in Baltimore and 2 in Pottsville Pa


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

cerrone said:


> The new tweeters look pretty well angled this way. Stop kicking yourself about the holes drilled anymore


I really like em too.


----------



## Freakmech (Sep 11, 2012)

chefhow said:


> You should come out to one of our "gatherings"/IASCA/MECA shows in the spring. We usually hold 2-3 in Baltimore and 2 in Pottsville Pa


I would really like to come out to a "gathering". I live in the Northeast corner of Maryland, about 40 mins from Baltimore, 45 from Lancaster, 40 from Wilmington. Is there a good site to look up upcoming events?


----------



## Freakmech (Sep 11, 2012)

FartinInTheTub said:


> I've used the foam baffles before. They seem to help midbass a little but they really limit your speakers in many ways. I usually cut out the lower portion of the baffles and let the upper part protect my mids like an umbrella. Those doors are nice and sealed up! Let those Alpines breathe!


Those baffles are strictly for rain protection. I cut out the bottom 2/3rds of baffles. Subaru's are notorious for leaky doors (rain and wind).


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Good job on the tweet mounting,can't really tell you used double cups.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I post all of the shows in the competition sub forum. We just finished out the season and will ramp up again in the spring starting in March.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Chad,

The tweeter mounting looks AWESOME!...looks OEM to me.  I've always liked the Alpine swivel-mount cups for these tweeters, too. The way you mounted the mids looks great as well! Nice job on the angled baffles. 

I'm glad that you're liking the sound from the SPX set.  It brings a smile to my face knowing that someone is enjoying them rather than them sitting silently on my shelf collecting dust.

I'm curious where you ended up crossing over your sub to the SPX's? Does all of the bass seem to come from up front in the stage?

Congrats on the install. It really looks great and I'm glad it sounds great, too!


----------



## Freakmech (Sep 11, 2012)

bbfoto said:


> Chad,
> 
> The tweeter mounting looks AWESOME!...looks OEM to me.
> I'm glad that you're liking the sound from the SPX set.
> ...


 Im actually really happy with the tweeter install. The two piece cup looks factory as most of the plastic trim in the Foz is two piece as well. Subaru usually uses a second "trim cap" to finish off any plastic inserts.

Currently they are crossed over at about 155hz. This is what worked with the Cadence and I didnt bother changing anything because I have a new amp (see below) and I will be going active with a new HU. Was dead set on DEH-80PRS but am considering a CZ702 now. So still undecided about HU because im thinking about competition now and whether or not I want to use stand alone DSP down the road. CZ702 would meet my basic needs but save me over $100.

As far as the stage is concerned, yes, despite the high crossover between sub and midbass, my stage is much more forward and higher. I say this but keep in mind, I felt I had virtually no stage with the Cadence. Very little separation of left and right. Sound just seemed to be at the ears, not forward of it. Keep in mind my sub is under driver seat so I dont have a huge issue with bass sound rear of car. But the SPX has definitely given me a stage that is preceivable, good left/right separation, higher but probably not optimal. But music is very exciting and im curious to see what some TA will do. One note, as is I have the driver side tweeter set to -1.5 dB and passenger tweeter set to 0dB. This helped alot with the balance issue I was having before.


----------



## Freakmech (Sep 11, 2012)

New Amp!

So this was my unobtainable dream amp 20+ years ago when I was in High School. I own it now and couldnt be happier. Nor do I feel that there is anything available currently that will out perform this amp for my needs. I placed a WTB ad here at DIYMA and in 24hrs was PM'ed by Gunny Wilson about this mint 405. Hes a great guy and did an outstanding job packing it up. Enough foam to treat my doors, lol! This amp is classic and beautiful! It WILL NOT fit under my seat in a way that will please me so I need to figure that out. But im happy as can be. Also bought some more stuff from Knu Koncepts, speaker wire pants, spade connects, etc.... to clean up my install.

Porn....


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

How are you liking the subwoofer under the seat like that? Is it providing enough bass?


----------



## Freakmech (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes, it gives me some punch but old people arent shaking there head at me when i drive by, lol. Seriously, Ive under powered this sub and it still serves me well. Bass is very articulate but i still feel it. This woofer is really designed for this application IMHO. Passengers are also really impressed with the bass extension in my Foz. This build is meant to be balanced, it is not a "boom" car by any means, however, considering the fact that I listen to a lot of electronic music, it certainly serves me well.


----------

